# God Bud



## gmo (Feb 21, 2010)

These were grown under a 400w MH for a 28 day veg then switched to 400w HPS for a 60 day flower.  3 very similar God Bud females were kept along with 6 Mangos, all from bcseedking.com.  The mangos were picky with nutes and not a great yielder, probably won't be in my garden again.  The God buds on the other hand were outstanding, and will be grown for a very long time. I finally found "my" strain, after searching for the past few years.  I've grown out a few other strains from BCSK, but nothing compares to the God Bud.  Kush came close, but the potency wasn't quite enough.  Each God Bud produced about 1.25oz of dried herb, big ol' nugs too, most over a gram.  This is knockout smoke, a 9.5/10 for potency.  The smell is almost overwhelming.  You can smell a small unlit joint from across the house.  I would highly recommend this strain to anyone looking for an easy strain to grow.  It may not be the heaviest yielder, but the potency is great and the buds she grows are just gorgeous.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 21, 2010)

lol recommed, but only if they have a good filter  
i remember a buddy bought me a bag of god off his friend. i laughed when he popped his hood and had it hidden in there for the short drive over.. till i rolled one, then double bagged it and put it away, and another friend stopped by an hour later and asked if i was just trimming.

the stuff definatly has a strong smell to it. no stealth smoking the god pot


----------



## tcbud (Feb 21, 2010)

The God Bud sounds super.  I also had probems with finicky Mango, she just didnt like her nutes as well as the other ladies in the garden.

gmo, did you run a journal on the God Bud?  Is the God Bud an indica dom strain?
Thanks.


----------



## gmo (Feb 21, 2010)

Tc, I started a journal but failed to maintain it.  The God bud is 75 indica / 25 sativa.  Grows like a very true indica, very bushy.  It is God x Hawaiian x Purple Skunk.  You have got to give this strain a shot, she is amazing.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey GMO, please say you got pics??? Feel like we gotta see this​


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

^seconded


----------



## Dahova (Feb 21, 2010)

3rd


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2010)

4th it....ostpicsworthless:


----------



## gmo (Feb 21, 2010)

Some pictures form various stages in flowering and some dried buds too.


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice....good looking plants..


----------



## nvthis (Feb 21, 2010)

Tasty tasty GMO


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 22, 2010)

Every time I look at a God Bud pic I end up stareing at it for a long time...something about it.

I'ver never smoked it....I'm going to have to put it on the list because something about it always catches my attention.

Thanks for letting us see it.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

round here we call some of the street mango, fango


----------



## Andyd103 (Jan 18, 2011)

excellent work, buds look great. hey do you live near nh?


----------



## gmo (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Andy, for the compliment.  The God Bud was fantastic, but sadly is gone from my room.  I'm absolutely positive that one day you will see me growing the GB again.

And no, I'm not anywhere near NH.


----------



## the chef (Jan 19, 2011)

Very not bad!


----------



## nvthis (Jan 19, 2011)

So what kind of flavors were you pulling off these bro? (seems I remember you talking about a str8 hashy-type???) Looks great as always!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 20, 2011)

Mmmm, it sure does look yummy! I want to try this now, I like the aromatherapy of smelly weed


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 23, 2013)

I had no luck with god bud. They always threw nanners every time. Ended up throwing many away.


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 10, 2014)

my god bud has loads of smaller buds, very crystally and a heck of a good high. no nanners here. but nuken is way better imo


----------



## robertr (Jan 10, 2014)

OK you guys if you want to try God bud make sure you DO NOT order from BC Bud Depot, They will rip you off. Order from BC Seed King.


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 11, 2014)

Jordan of the island


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2014)

I agree with Ruffy--Jordan of the Islands.  I am running some God's OG Kush from them that is looking promising.

I have not heard good things about BC Bud Depot.  I am not familiar with BC Seed King.


----------



## robertr (Jan 11, 2014)

That is good to, maybe better. As long as it is not BC Bud Depot.


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 11, 2014)

he has a tonne of blueberry crosses he also made, and his older stock is stout. I used to deal with him threw another site and hes a real deal breeder and knows his stuff, all thoe I have had some nanners on a couple girls, that's not the gear imo, prob bad enviroment ect. Canadian and a solid guy


----------



## robertr (Jan 11, 2014)

That can't be the Depot guy you are talking about.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, Jordan of the Islands sells through the Depot.


----------



## robertr (Jan 12, 2014)

I would not buy anything from BC Bud Depot. they pretty much admitted to me that they have mutant genes in their strains, they said that is just the way it is, no help from them. I got seeds at least even if they are crap, most people don't receive their seeds and if they do the genetics suck.


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 12, 2014)

I was talking about Jordan of island, his gear is great, idont know or care about bc seed depot or other retailers. if you want these go threw Vancouver seed bank, very reputable and decent prices.


----------

